# Sarge blank SGT842 6'6" 1.9oz



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I wanted to build another lighter than air rod so I picked up the Sarge SGT842 from Lance at Swampland. It was cut to 6'6" and the blank ended up being the same weight as the Lami 842 (that is discontinued, by the way) at 1oz. This one ended up being 1.9oz finished weight. Now, you could build it lighter, but you would be compromising something. This is what I consider an honest build with all the elements that you would put in any other normal build, with maybe exception on the tiny buttcap. It has a decent usable grip, albeit it's minimal. A Fuji SK2 trigger seat. And the Fuji KR micro titanium sic guide train, as they recommend with a 10 double foot stripper, and a 5.5 double foot before going to the size 4 runners. Also, I ended up using ten guides plus the tip. 

You could probably get this down to 1.7oz, but it would be some serious smoke and mirror play going on. Micros all the way, non-trigger seat, a nub for the rear grip, and so on. But what would be the point? All of those things are what I consider less than optimal for a usable rod. No skimping on the finish work either, it took four coats of finish on the guides.

On a side note, you could trim a slight amount of weight by using titanium alconites or torzites. But, I'm not sure it would register on the scale.

By the way, the Steeze has line on it if anybody thinks they have a smoking gun by using the factory weight of the reel to figure out the rod weight.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Weighed on another scale.


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow thats crazy light I would be happy just to hit 3oz.Jay could you maybe share how you make those little ramps, will understand if its a trade secret


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

ncmullet said:


> Wow thats crazy light I would be happy just to hit 3oz.Jay could you maybe share how you make those little ramps, will understand if its a trade secret


Not really a secret. After the seat is on and cured, I dress the ramp areas with a little more of that epoxy and smooth it out with alcohol on a paper towel while spinning. Then after that's dry, I mix some thread finish with some black pigment. Then one coat of black thread finish does the trick.


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Jay they look great. Should I use quick dry epoxy?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I use 15 minute for the grips and seat, and the same to shape the ramp. Then the black is just regular build thread finish.


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Great job on the build and on getting it below 2 ozs.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay, I noticed that you left off the decal I made one up for you if you choose to use it but be warned that after decal and epoxy you may wind up at two ounces or over.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Lance, that is beautiful!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

While it's no Anti-Wave Spiral Destroyer; it's pretty darn nice .


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

Got to see this one myself and Jay is all over it! 
There are a lot of talented builders out there and Jay is as good as it gets!


----------



## MAGAGRO (May 16, 2012)

ThatÂ´s a feather rod.....simple and beauty.

Does anybody here have tested/tried this blank? 
Seems to be a lil pricey...200 bucks shuld be a hell of a blank....

tnx


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Price of the blank is 150.00. 60.00-70.00 bucks less than a comparable Phenix K2 blank.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Again Jay awesome build! .....Lance, great minds think alike,lol


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Bad A build Jay. I like that decal also.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats,beautiful work Jay!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Have you ever tried a helium blank? They MUST be light. Kidding aside, congrats on the under 2, I don't see anyone going under what you made, and still have function!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

MAGAGRO said:


> ThatÂ´s a feather rod.....simple and beauty.
> 
> Does anybody here have tested/tried this blank?
> Seems to be a lil pricey...200 bucks shuld be a hell of a blank....
> ...


Not sure if that's the same blank Sarge used on my MOAR but that one is super lite and it has been tested on plenty of big trout, red's and flounder.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Need to cap these -2 custom rods awesome stuff JC.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

MAGAGRO said:


> ThatÂ´s a feather rod.....simple and beauty.
> 
> Does anybody here have tested/tried this blank?
> Seems to be a lil pricey...200 bucks shuld be a hell of a blank....
> ...


I've never fished with the Sarge 842 blank, but my buddy ESC built me a Sarge 843 cut to 6'6 and it's an awesome rod.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice Jay and black wraps just look good!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Very nice build! That's the way I like 'em, light and simple...


----------

